# Worst Books



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 31, 2003)

The Westminster Confession Exploded(Deliverance from the Law) by John Metcalfe.
Irony was, I enjoyed it at the time !
Any book by Dr. P. S. Ruckman.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 31, 2003)

Anything Pentecostal


----------



## fredtgreco (May 31, 2003)

Worst written or most damaging?


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 31, 2003)

Deadly.


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 31, 2003)

1. What Love is This? - Dave Hunt
2. Chosen But Free - Norman Geisler (actually, James White's &quot;The Potter's Freedom&quot; almost makes CBF worth the effort to read)
3. Absolutely Free - Zane Hodges
4. Eternal Security - Charles Stanley
5. The Left Behind Series (You gotta read &quot;Right Behind&quot; by Nathan Wilson)
6. The Prayer of Jabez - Bruce Wilkinson (You gotta read &quot;The Mantra of Jabez&quot; by Doug Jones)


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 31, 2003)

Dave Hunt causes much concern here.
How is he handled state-side ?


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2003)

Well, the funnies &quot;theological&quot; books I have read were a few books by Hal Lindsey. Funny!!!:bigsmile::biggrin:


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2003)

J.R. Graves I think (without looking). And yes it is bad.


----------



## Dan.... (Jun 1, 2003)

&quot;New Age Bible Versions&quot; - by Gail Riplinger.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 1, 2003)

anything by peretti (sadly, I have most of his stuff... even have an autographed copy of &quot;Prophet&quot; on my shelf... went through a phase a few years back  ).

&quot;The Feminist's Bible&quot; or something like that... forget the exact title. They went through and changed all of the gender titles refering to God to female.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 1, 2003)

&quot;Rightly Dividing the Word of Truth&quot; by C.I Scofield


----------



## CT292 (Jun 1, 2003)

As I mentioned on another Thread, Hal Lindsey's [i:70a32110ff]Road to Holocaust[/i:70a32110ff] is one of the worse books ever written by him. His other ones are bad of course, but not as bad as this one.

Another &quot;worse&quot; book would be R.T Kendall's [i:70a32110ff]Once Saved Always Saved[/i:70a32110ff].

Richard Alderson wrote a rebuttal to this antinomian work by Kendall, entitled, [i:70a32110ff]No Holiness, No Heaven![/i:70a32110ff].

Another &quot;worse&quot; book, is David Engelsma's [i:70a32110ff]Christ's Spiritual Kingdom, A Defense of (Reformed) Amillennialism[/i:70a32110ff]. It is one of the [u:70a32110ff]most slanderous works ever written by him[/u:70a32110ff]. But it does reveal the consistency of pessimism with modern Amillennialism.

Colin

[Edited on 6-1-2003 by CT292]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 1, 2003)

[quote:9ba196c7a6]
Also, I've not read it all, nor most of it, but enough to gag: 

The Trail of Blood 

I can't remember the author, but it was about Baptist Successionism. Ick 
[/quote:9ba196c7a6]

I totally agree.

I come from an independent fundamental baptist background and my pastor has preached I dont know how many series of sermons on why Baptist churches are the true churches because they can be traced back all the way through history. I took a semester of church history and can I just say that most of the pockets of groups mentioned in that book as being baptists have historically been defined as heretics in many respects. To say that the &quot;Paulicians&quot; got their name because they adhered to the teaching of the apostle Paul is absurd. Does not every group of Christians claim to teach what Paul taught?

For a little more info, my pastor is part of the Landmark Baptist tradition that denies the doctrine of the universal church. He says that the word &quot;church&quot; is ONLY used to describe local churches in the NT, not the &quot;family of God&quot;, which is how he refers to the biblical doctrine of the universal church. The fact that he can't get away with denying the reality of the universal church and has to come up with another name for it to make his theology consistent speaks volumes about Landmarkism.


----------



## Craig (Jun 1, 2003)

Colin-

I've never read that book before, but you do realize the critique of it came from Credenda Agenda, right? I enjoy Credenda, but it usually attempts making points by exaggeration. It can't see beyond it's own postimillenialism, which is what makes it funny too.

Oh yeah, worst theological book: 
Deep breath....I've actually read a John Hagee book!

Also, &quot;What about those who have never heard?&quot; edited by John Sanders. There is only one author in that book that even tried to be biblical. Sanders is a pluralist, so political correctness and cheesy lets get alongism is his mantra. One guy actually tried to defend the idea that people who haven't heard the gospel will have it preached to them after they die...it was quite strange.

Open Theism: A biblical defense

I'm sure there are others I've read, but I'm literally trying to suppress them!

[Edited on 6-2-2003 by Craig]


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 1, 2003)

*Landmark Baptists*

Just for clarity's sake, the book, [i:4c4ea5258e]The Trail of Blood[/i:4c4ea5258e] was written by J. M. [u:4c4ea5258e]Carroll[/u:4c4ea5258e], not to be confused with B.H. Carroll, although there are some similarities beside the name. (I do not know if they were related.) B.H. Carroll was the founder of Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 2, 2003)

[quote:e0b60d939b][i:e0b60d939b]Originally posted by lkjohnson[/i:e0b60d939b]
Just for clarity's sake, the book, [i:e0b60d939b]The Trail of Blood[/i:e0b60d939b] was written by J. M. [u:e0b60d939b]Carroll[/u:e0b60d939b], not to be confused with B.H. Carroll, although there are some similarities beside the name. (I do not know if they were related.) B.H. Carroll was the founder of Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary. [/quote:e0b60d939b]

Thats right. I think I made the same mistake on an exam in Seminary with putting Graves' name down as the author instead of Carroll's. Oh well. :no:


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Mar 17, 2005)

I remember in my early days in the Doctrines of Grace when I received David Engelsma's Standard Bearer newsletters. He would often quote the Belgic confession. Yet, I found that there was something amiss when he said something to the effect that believing children should not witness to their unbelieving parents since they are subject to them. Pardon me, but isn't that a violation of the commandment "Honour thy Father and Mother"? That kind of attitude (if that is what he truly said) shackles a child from being an example to his parents. I have heard countless stories of how children witnessed to their parents and they were converted. Engelsma has some very disturbing theology which makes me feel extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Shane (Mar 18, 2005)

The Dake annotated reference bible. - Finnis Dake
The left behind series

I left it to the ones I have read some of, otherwise I would take over the thread.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2005)

Prison to Praise, by Merle Carruthers! Don't like your circumstances? Here's the magic formula - tell God you DO like it. He'll stop it!

Another public service message from the Voice of Montanism!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 19, 2005)

Here are the most-damaging books in no particular order... some cross over into worst written category as well. 



_And the Truth Shall Set You Free_ by Richard Nixon
_Chosen but Free: A Balanced View of Divine Election_ by Norman Geisler
_Communist Manifesto, The_ by K. Marx
_Economic Interpretation of the Constitution, An_ by Charles Beard 
_Green Book, The_ by Mohammar Qaddafi
_Late Great Planet Earth, The_ by Hal Lindsay
_Left Behind Series_ by Tim LaHaye
_Mein Kampf_ by A. Hitler
_My Life_ by Bill Clinton 
_Profiles in Courage_ by John F. Kennedy (completely ghost-written by some Harvard guy other than JFK)
_Red Book, The Little_ by Mao Tse-Tung 
_Scofield Bible, The_ by C.I. Scofield
_What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt
Probably, half of the New York Times Bestseller list as well...
[/list=1]

Did Nixon really write that?
:bigsmile:

[Edited on 3-19-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## ARStager (Mar 19, 2005)

I would have to add Wilkinson's _Dream Giver_, too. Talk about God being confused with a projection of our own fantasy.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> [*]_What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt
> 
> ...



What gets me about Dave Hunt,is that he loses all of his public debates againsts Calvinists,and yet he still writes a book.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> What gets me about Dave Hunt,is that he loses all of his public debates againsts Calvinists,and yet he still writes a book.


 :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2005)

Ryan, Are we being generous or what?

14. Probably, half of the New York Times Bestseller list as well...

[Edited on 3-21-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## lycaphim (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like some people here forgot about Prayer of Jabez & The Purpose Driven Life...


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2005)

"Good Morning, Holy Spirit" by Benny Hinn


R.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 26, 2005)

I believe that the title of the book was "The Battlefield of the Mind" by Joyce Meyers. It consisted of 85% Scripture quotations, followed by the other 15% of her thoughts on what they meant (in a charismaticy, spiritual-warfare-like way). Not only were her conclusions off-base, but I sat there thinking, "What a way to make a buck!" It also helped to solidify my veiws on the impropriety of women publishing "theological" materials for the church at large (this may offend some kind ladies here, but after dealing with feminist nuts at my 1st seminary I've grown a thick hide on this issue; I mean you no ill.)

[Edited on 3-27-2005 by Archlute]


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> 4. Eternal Security - Charles Stanley



why is this book bad?

Also anything by John R. Rice

I am filled with indignation toward that guy. He has really goofed up my grandpa...

[Edited on 3-27-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 6, 2005)

The Beauty of Spiritual Language: My Journey Toward the Heart of God by Jack Hayford

and GOD: A Biography by Jack Miles, a former Jesuit Priest. Made me wanna


----------



## Solo Christo (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> ...



Stanley is a OSAS Arminian who hands out a liscense to sin while claiming that Christ's warning about weeping and gnashing of teeth is actually about heaven. It doesn't get any worse.

Lesson learned: always preach eternal security as perseverance.

[Edited on 4-7-2005 by Solo Christo]


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike I am in full agreement with your thoughts on eternal security. It cannot be used for an excuse to justify sin. Those who pull that stunt need to seriously examine themselves.


----------

